# Connecticut Police Officer Accused Of Punching Bar Bouncer



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

New London police Officer Cornelius “Neil” Rodgers, accused of verbally abusing a woman and punching a bouncer at the Roadhouse Café last July, was arraigned Monday in Norwich Superior Court. 

Rodgers, 27, of 26 Fuller St., New London, is free on $20,000 bond following his arrest Friday. He has hired attorney Rob Britt of the Rome McGuigan law firm, and applied for an accelerated rehabilitation program in which the charges would be dropped if he meets certain conditions. He is scheduled to appear in court again Dec. 11. 
New London police investigated their own patrolman after receiving a complaint from a female customer at the bar July 27. Two sergeants responded to the 911 call and the detective unit followed up and prepared an arrest warrant affidavit. 
According to the affidavit, the woman who called police said Rodgers was drunk and became verbally abusive after she saw him throw a beer bottle on the railroad tracks from the back deck of the Bank Street bar. The woman said she told Rodgers to “grow up,” and he started yelling profanities. The woman said one of Rodgers' three friends was “egging him on” and that the more Rodgers insulted her, the angrier he became. 
Eventually, he yelled out that he had pulled her over for drunken driving recently and recited her address, the woman said. Another patron and a barmaid also said Rodgers had been verbally abusive to them. 
The bartender told Rodgers he was “cut off” and asked him to leave, but as he was leaving, he slapped a glass of soda out of the bouncer's hand and it spilled, the bouncer told police. Rodgers left the bar with his friends but continued pacing back and forth in front of the Roadhouse. 
The bouncer said Rodgers came near the door. The bouncer said he opened the door slightly to tell Rodgers he could not come in and Rodgers punched him in the face, cutting the inside of his lip and leaving a red mark. Witnesses said they saw the bouncer spitting up blood. Rodgers and two of his friends who spoke to police denied that he threw the beer bottle or punched the bouncer. A police spokesman said that Rodgers, who joined the department in 2003, has been disciplined and could face further action depending on the outcome of the case


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Two things that can screw up a career in a heartbeat, alcohol and significant others. Plus your own lack of common sense.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

In a different article the PD says he's a great guy and great cop....Alcohol just fucks up so many peoples lives.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

We gotta work on us, here in CT...we all keep getting bad raps!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Gil said:


> Two things that can screw up a career in a heartbeat, alcohol and significant others. Plus your own lack of common sense.


I like to refer to the Killer Bees of police work.

Booze, Broads, and Bribes.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

94c said:


> I like to refer to the Killer Bees of police work.
> 
> Booze, Broads, and Bribes.


You beat me to it.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Kate CT cops are the best...Were not dickheads like you Massholes!:mrgreen:


----------

